# Howard Goodall's Story of Music - Episode 1



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

For those who've seen the first episode of this new series, what's the piece (Mozart, I think) that's playing near the beginning, about a minute and half into the first episode?

Any ideas?

If you didn't watch it, here it is:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01qgd00/Howard_Goodalls_Story_of_Music_The_Age_of_Discovery/


----------

